# Jobs - Can't Get Any Reply



## asdf1234asdf

Hello..!

I need some tips please as I had been applying for Jobs over LinkedIn and Seek for the past 1 month with almost 300 applications..!!! yet not a single response 

It seems I'm doing something wrong yet I don't know what that would be, noting that I'm applying for Business Analyst, Business Development, Sales in Telecom/Digital/ICT

Please help as I'm going crazy :smash:


----------



## escapedtonz

Hey, things trot along very slowly in NZ. You wouldn't normally get an immediate response so give a little more time. It is difficult to obtain a job offer from an NZ employer while still overseas but it can be done and many have done it previously. You just have to persevere.
You need to make your CV and cover letter stand out and you need to explain that even though you may not have the right to live and work in NZ at this exact moment, a job offer would allow that to be possible.


----------



## asdf1234asdf

escapedtonz said:


> Hey, things trot along very slowly in NZ. You wouldn't normally get an immediate response so give a little more time. It is difficult to obtain a job offer from an NZ employer while still overseas but it can be done and many have done it previously. You just have to persevere.
> You need to make your CV and cover letter stand out and you need to explain that even though you may not have the right to live and work in NZ at this exact moment, a job offer would allow that to be possible.


Thank you for your reply and of course the encouragement 

I forgot to mention that I already have the RV and I'm trying to get a job before I do the 1st landing -for the obvious reasons of course :twitch:

Please if you can help me with some references, recruiters that actually recruit people :twitch: or any other way to go through..! it's been 3 months now and I'm applying for entry-level, junior, senior..anything yet nothing..!!!


----------



## Nemo80

Hi there,

I just shared this info on another post but, it may be helpful for you too.

Check out this recruitment agency that specialises connecting migrants with kiwi firms. Workhere New Zealand only posts roles that are open to applications from off-shore. 
https://www.workhere.co.nz


----------



## Andrew.Family

Hi, my advice would be to ensure your CV is in the NZ format. After you have applied for the job, contact the recruiting manager to demonstrate your interest in the role and explain your visa situation. Ensure that you are able to demonstrate that once you have a job offer you are able to follow through with the visa process to avoid any unnecessary delays. I have found that when I have taken the time to contact the recruiting manager I have then been lucky to be offered an interview. Being flexible on where you will go is also a benefit. You are competing with locals and in some of the smaller areas there is less competition. I am no expert and this advice is offered from my own experience as I am still on my journey, like you. Good luck with your job hunting.


----------

